# Have Old Wheels Any Value



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We have changed our wheels and tyres on Fiat Ducato after two years and 17000 miles seems a good bit of tread left.Fiat hub caps are like new garage wanted to throw them out I took them home wondered if they are worth anything?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bang them on ebay, everything has a value, you just need someone to need what you have.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi presto

I just bought a fiat hub cap for £25- the going rate on E Bay

Aldra


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I expect there's also a healthy demand for secondhand steel wheels by those who still want a spare wheel, despite manufacturers' assurance that to fix a flat tyre all you need is a can of goo. (As if. :roll: )


SD


----------

